# Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond 5.10%



## eileen alana (3 Jan 2008)

This rate is effective from 1/1/2008, minimum of 20,000 euro.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

Not [broken link removed].


----------



## eileen alana (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

No it's not on  their website, I was in one of their branches today and picked up their latest savings Interest rate schedule.  One year fixed rate bond is 5.10% and the two year fixed rate bond is 9.75%.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

Are these _CAR _or nominal rates?


----------



## eileen alana (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

*2 Years*
Gross Rate% 9.75
A.E.R.% 4.76
Monthly Income Gross Rate 4.66​ 
*1 Year*
Gross rate% 5.10
A.E.R.% 5.10 
Monthly Income Gross Rate 4.98​


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

If they publish it on their website I'll add it to the Fixed Term Lump sum thread. 

With the Anglo-Irish 5% one year account announced today things might be getting a little more attractive in this category.


----------



## eileen alana (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

As it's only effective for the last few days, they will probably have it on their website very shortly


----------



## collis (7 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

Hi,

any update on this (can't find it on the website..) ?

Thanks
C


----------



## eileen alana (7 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

It's unusual they haven't got it on website by now.  I opened up the 'one year fixed term bond' on Saturday morning at my local branch and I am delighted to have found a new home for my rabo funds. Why not call them to ask for details, all you need to open up one of the fixed rate accounts  is one photo id, one proof of address and your pps number.


----------



## Godfather (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

I agree. Great thread. Thank you v. much!


----------



## rdrr (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

Just took one out today - rate is 5.10% for one year alright.

Posters outside branch were not up to date even but revised rates were available inside.


----------



## ionapaul (9 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

If one was to open a One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond share account and become a member of the society, would one then benefit from demutualisation should it occur, or would you still have to wait for a number of years before you become eligible?  Also, once the 1 year is over, does the bond 'roll-over' into a new 1 year period without further withdrawals for 12 months or can you then withdraw your money anything after the 1 year is up and not suffer?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*



ionapaul said:


> If one was to open a One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond share account and become a member of the society, would one then benefit from demutualisation should it occur, or would you still have to wait for a number of years before you become eligible?


Probably not - as far as I know savers will most likely (or definitely under _BS_ legislation?) have to be at least two years with the society to qualify.


> Also, once the 1 year is over, does the bond 'roll-over' into a new 1 year period without further withdrawals for 12 months or can you then withdraw your money anything after the 1 year is up and not suffer?


If it's a one year bond then presumably you can encash it without penalty at the end of the term. Whether or not they offer rollover options at maturity is presumably unknown right now?


----------



## eileen alana (9 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

As far as I can recall from reading the terms and conditions, this one year bond can be rolled over after the end of the first year.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Jan 2008)

*Re: Nationwide - One Year Fixed Rate Interest Bond -5.10%*

I still don't see this on the Irish Nationwide website but I saw an advertisement for it on the front of today's Irish Times.

Added it to the Fixed Term Lump Sum Deposit thread.


----------

